# Hamburger Hafen



## Waldi (3. Februar 2004)

Moin Plattenfreunde,
habe einen Berich von einer Bergung eines gesunkenen Schiffs im Hamburger Hafen im TV verfolgt und war geschockt von der Dreckbrühe die ich da gesehen habe. Hier im Board wurde im Herbst viel im HH geangelt und oft auch davon berichtet. Sieht es denn an Euren Angelstellen genauso aus? Bei uns in Papenburg angelt schon lange keiner mehr im Hafen, der den Fisch auch in die Pfanne hauen will. Und das sind eher Zander und keine sich im verseuchten Schlick verbuddelde Platten. Kann man die Fische den wirklich noch bedenkenlos essen?;+ 
Waldi


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich denke es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Schiff aus dem Schlamm gerissen wird oder ob eine Platte da herum paddelt, das Schiff wirbelt ohne Ende Schlick auf und das sieht dann echt krass aus.

Wie kommst Du auf "sich im verseuchten Schlick verbuddelnde Platten"?

Es sind im Hafen sogar Berufsfischer ansässig, und wenn es wirklich eine so schlimme Brühe wäre, dann würden die das doch bestimmt nicht dürfen...

Alles in allem würde ich sagen "dosis facit venenum", solange man sich nicht ausschließlich von Elb-, bzw Hafenfisch ernährt, sollte man nicht anfangen im dunkeln zu leuchten :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2004)

Kannste.
Wir fangen die Platten nicht im Schlick sondern  fast nur im Hauptstrom. Dort ist nur Sandboden. Der Bericht zeigte ein Harburger Hafenbecken. Die sind wirklich häufig schlammig. Aber seit dem die Grenzen offen sind kannste du problemlos deinen Fang verzehren. Fast alle Hamburger Aale und Zander in den Restaurants sind aus der Elbe. Es gibt sehr viele hauptberufliche Elbfischer. Die Netze und Reusen stehen überall im Hafen. Auch an den Landungsbrücken (König der Löwen) und sind bei Ebbe sehr gut an den Bojen zusehen.
Außerdem ist der Platte ein Saisonfisch. Die Platten und Stinte  verbringen nur wenige Wochen im Hafen. Dann ziehen sie zurück in die Nordsee.
In den 80ern habe ich meinen Fisch auch nicht gegessen. Er stank wie das Wasser nach Phenol. Seit Mauerfall hat sich das dramatisch verbessert.


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2004)

> geschockt von der Dreckbrühe



Lass dich nicht von der Wasserfarbe täuschen. Das ist nunmal die normale Farbe eines Tidegewässers. Das sind Schwebteilchen die die enorme Fruchtbarkeit der Elbe ausmachen.

In den Arge-Berichten (Arbeitsgemeinschaft Elbe) kanst du lesen welche Fischarten und Wasserqualitäten  in Hamburg vorherrschen. Auch im Inet. Ansonsten in der Bücherhalle gibts die Jahresberichte auch.
Gewässeranalysen und Probefischen werden dich verblüffen.


----------



## Waldi (3. Februar 2004)

@Truttafriend
ist mir schon klar, daß trübes wasser nicht gleich schlechtes Wasser ist. Hier bei uns im Hafen wurde aber wegen Schwermetalle gewarnt. Liegt aber glaube ich daran daß hier die riesigen Teile gebaut werden die bei Euch nur mal vorbeischauen.
Es freut mich aber um so mehr, daß ich als Fluchtossi auch einen Beitrag für die Verbesserung des Elbwassers geleistet habe. Ich glaube noch 15 Jahre länger hätte die Elbe nicht durchgehalten.

@MichaelB
den "verseuchten Schlick" setze ich lieber in Klammern, denn es muß ja bei Euch nicht so sein wie bei uns im Hafen.


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2004)

Jaja,
die Schreckensmeldungen über die verseucht Elbe reißen nicht ab.... 
Da allerdings, nachgewiesener Weise Lachse und ind Mefo die Elbe hoch schwimmen kann die Wassrqualität nicht so schlecht sein.
Q Waldi, bestimmt hast nicht nur Du als "Fluchtossi", zu diesen Verbesserungen beigetragen, eher die Situation als Ganzes, seit '89:m 
Von daher kann ich nur MichaelB's Äußerungen anschliessen... 
zumindest habe ich mich noch nicht im Dunkeln leuchten sehen:q 
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Februar 2004)

@ Waldi

Die Platten aus dem Hafen sind sowas von lecker, habe von Sept. - Anfang Jan. um die15 Stück verdrückt.
:q UND LEUCHTEN TU ICH AUCH NICHT :q 

@ Truttafriend

Da ist Dir ein kl. Irrtum unterlaufen. Die Platten sind das ganze Jahr über im Hafen zu fangen.
Allerdings sind sie nur von Spt. - ca. Mitte Jan. besonders gut zu bekommen. Die übrigen Monate nur vereinzelt - lohnt nicht und wird wegen der Wattwürmer zu teuer.

@ detlefB

Stimmt, eine springende Mefo habe ich letztes Jahr auch zu Gesicht bekommen #v

Mfg Fischkoopp  #h  #h  #h


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2004)

@ Fischkoopp
supie immerhin gibt "mein Verein" wie gerade auf der Hauptversammlung malweider erfahren Unsummen für de Besatz mit Mefo's in der Illemnau aus.
Toll das du dich an deren Anblick so erfreut hast:z , dann mACHT doch Sinn. Obwohl die Schwarze Gang, sprich Kormorane wahrscheinlich einiges wegfressen. Die Statistik zu dem Thema habe ich nicht selber gefälscht, ist also mit Vorsicht zugenießen. 
Ich esse weiterhin Fisch aus der Elbe...... Die letzten Platten tauen gerade auf...:q Nur noch ne gute Stunde, dann schwimmen sie wieder, nicht im Wasser, sondern in der Pfanne, in Butter:q :q 

Greetz

Detlef


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2004)

@Fischkoop

in der Laichzeit sind die Platten auch im Hafen? Mir sagte ein Fischer aus Finkenwerder, dass die Butts vor der Laichzeit Richtung Cuxhaven in die Elbmündung ziehen. Im Delta soll es große Seegraswiesen geben die die Butts dann aufsuchen.
Vereinzelte Platte habe ich auch schon im Juli gefangen. Beim Aalangeln. Die kann ich aber an einer Hand abzählen.

Ich werd mal versuchen was über die Biologie des Elbbutts rauszufinden.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

würde mich auch mal interessieren, ich glaube eher das die Platten in Richtung Nordsee abhaun, nicht zuletzt auch wegen der hohen Wassertemperaturen in der Elbe.
Außerdem sollte man sie sonst doch ganzjährig fangen, oder essen die nur von Oktober bis Januar Wattis?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,

zur Laichzeit Richtung Nordsee macht Sinn.
Man muesste das mal Angeltechnisch ueberpruefen.
Ich glaube nicht das es denen zu warm wird. Letzten Sommer haben wir durchgaengig Platte im Ilmenaukanal gefangen, da war das Wasser super warm.:q 

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Waldi (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,
es beruhigt mich, daß ich offensichtlich, von den TV - Bildern beeinflußt, einfach zu schwarz gesehen habe. Eure einheitliche Meinung sagt wohl eher aus, daß die Fische in Ordnung sind.

Wiso die Fische allerdings ab Januar nicht mehr so häufig zu erwischen sind liegt glaube ich einfach am Liebesleben unserer platten Freunde. Obwohl Hamburg doch alles in dieser Richtung bietet, bevorzugen die Platten für ihr Liebesspiel doch etwas mehr Salz im Ehebett:q  Wenn die Jungs dann ihre Hormone wieder in Griff haben und zurück in den Hafen kommen, ist vielleicht ihre Geselligkeit nicht mehr so ausgeprägt und man erwischt heit immer mal nur Einzelgänger. Auch bei uns in der Ems bei Papenburg habe ich schon offters mal eine Flunder beim Aalangeln erwischt. Das es aber meistens nur eine war liegt sicher auch daran, daß es einfach nicht mehr die Schwärme wie früher gibt. Alteingesessene Papenburger haben mir von Zeiten vor der Emsbaggerei berichtet, wo sie als Kinder auf Sandbänken in der Ems gebadet haben und Babyflundern mit der Hand gejagt haben. Man muß das schön gewesen sein - heute alles nur Schlick:v  Aber es ist ja auch wichtiger, daß die großen Potte runter kommen und nicht die Platten hoch.
bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## detlefb (4. Februar 2004)

@ Waldi,
überzeuge Dich mal selbst vom Hamburger Hafen, da laufen im Herbst bestimmt wieder AB Membertreffen um Platte "zujagen" 
Aber bestimmt noch viel mehr, im laufe des Jahrs.
Das AB wird es bekannt machen:b 
Papenburg-Hamburg wäre da bestimmt noch im Bereich des fahrbaren. Super lustig ist es bei solchen Treffen immer. Ne Fisch Garantie gebe ich natürlich nicht.:q 

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Bonifaz (4. Februar 2004)

hey detlefb

Mich würde mal interessieren, was man im Ilmenaukanal noch so fängt ? bekommt man dafür auch gastkarten ? Ich bin schon öfter mit dem Auto drüber gefahren und hab mich gefragt, ob da nicht eine Spinnangeltour auf Hecht lohnt ??

MFG


----------



## TomKry (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich denke, Fischkoop liegt richtig. Die Platten sind das ganze Jahr über in der Elbe, sind aber nicht so beißfreudig. Im letzten Jahr konnte ich im Sommer nach dem einem oder anderem Gewitter zahlreiche tote Platten zwischen den Buhnen entdecken.

Gruß


----------



## MichiHH (4. Februar 2004)

Jepp, ich habe auch schon so einige tote Platten "gefunden".
Beim Twistern habe ich auch schon welche gehakt, allerdings waren die so um 5cm groß.

Die lag im Juli an der Elbe:


----------



## MichiHH (4. Februar 2004)

Diese hier ist auch im Juli "gefangen" worden:q :q :q 

(Fotos: theplattfischtor#h )


----------



## homer01 (5. Februar 2004)

@ detlefb

dein verein gibt geld für besatz des ilmenaukanals aus??

welcher verein ist denn das? 

sollte das der fsv hoopte - Winsen sein???   

wenn ja können wir ja mal zusammen losziehen??

gruss homer 01#h


----------



## Waldi (5. Februar 2004)

@detlefb
Habe im letzten Herbst immer Eure Treffen in HH verfolgt und auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt vorbeizukommen. Allerdings konnte ich mich noch nicht dazu durchringen da es zu meiner Lieblingsplattenstelle in Zurich (Nordholland) siehe auch Bericht "Plattenteller aus Zurich" sogar noch 50km kürzer ist. Aber allein Euch mal kennentzlernen könnte mir im Herbst die Fahrt nach Hamburg schon mal wert sein. 
In Zurich ist von März bis Mai auch eine gute Zeit. Ihr schwört aber alle im HH irgendwie auf den Herbst. Das könnte doch auch wieder mit dem Liebesleben zu tun haben - oder?
bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## detlefb (5. Februar 2004)

@ Homer01,
ich denke der ist es, genauso wie Elbe1927 und der Rest der Ilmenau Pachtgemeinschaft.
@Bonifaz, bezgl. Gastkarten muss ich mal ein wenig surfen/telefonieren. Der  "meinige Verein Elbe1927" gibt keine Gastkarten aus, leider . Aber just faellt mir ne alte blinker ein da waren TelNr usw drin. Nur ich bin auf Arbeit, Blinker liegt wo anders, klar oder.
Info kommt spaeter.

Greetz Detlef#h


----------



## Bonifaz (5. Februar 2004)

OK danke !


----------



## detlefb (6. Februar 2004)

@ Bonifaz,

das ist zuviel zum abtippen...... Ich hab da ne PDF von gemacht ist so ca. 1MB gross. Gibt das deine Mailbox her??????
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Februar 2004)

Ich denke schon ! Aber ich hab glaube ich einen Angelverein gefunden, bei dem ich dies Jahr eintreten werde. Dann werd ich wohl kaum zum ilmenaukanal kommen.
Aber versuch mal zu schicken. Danke.


----------

